# Cute Dog Photos



## Big Black Dog (Jun 2, 2009)

Let's have a look at your cute dog photos!  Here's mine.  It is a photo of my next door neighbor, Hannah, and my beagle, Nellie.


----------



## random3434 (Jun 2, 2009)

That is darling BBD!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 2, 2009)

Echo Zulu - Thanks!


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 2, 2009)

ahhh how cute...i would take cute pics of my dogs with small children but it would just be used in court


----------



## xotoxi (Jun 2, 2009)

Luna


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 2, 2009)

How come, strollingbones??????


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 2, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> Let's have a look at your cute dog photos!  Here's mine.  It is a photo of my next door neighbor, Hannah, and my beagle, Nellie.



Adorable, should be entered into a photo contest.


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 2, 2009)

c ause i dont have a wimpy ass dog....there is a 100 lbs of killing machine..ignore the two cats...

i would never let my dog around a child that small without me being right on top of it...just cant take that kinda of chance...he is so big that just when he is playing he can  toss a kid 10 ft ..plus it is always better to be safe than sorry...he is good with kids but they have to be a wee bit bigger than that little one..


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 2, 2009)

no large dog owner should risk it with a small child..they do thing..the wee ones..grabs ears...etc...a friend didnt neutered his male great dane...his 3 year old reached up and just grabbed the balls and gave them a yank...the dog gave her a bite...his fault not the dogs


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 2, 2009)

This is Penny.  Cute she haz.







This is Penny when _she's_ done getting her picture taken!


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 2, 2009)

ahh how sweetie....


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 2, 2009)

jake will be much cuter this afternoon..he is at the groomers being transformed into a yellow lab


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 2, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> jake will be much cuter this afternoon..he is at the groomers being transformed into a yellow lab



Hey, post an 'after' pic when you get back!


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 2, 2009)

he is a handsome yellow lab....


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 2, 2009)

bones -  He got a buzz cut!  He's a cutie; clean and sparkly to boot.  I love his dog smile.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 2, 2009)

strollingbones - First thing...  I can understand the dog bite after having his balls yanked on.  The wife did that to me not too long ago.  I didn't bite but I did growl a little!

Second thing...  Jake is a handsome lad!  He reminds me of my two beagles.  There is a creek that runs beside of our house and they both get into it and muddy all the time.  My dogs get so many baths down in the basement that I'm surprised that they don't look like a raisin.  He looks "dashing" in his "after" photo!

Zoom boing - Penny is indeed a cutie too!

I can understand people not liking cats.  My wife has some cats but I don't own any cats.  However, how can you not like a dog?


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 2, 2009)

excuse me....meet clark and roland:


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 2, 2009)

and be aware you are on thin ice as tomorrow i begin to try to trap and rescue about 15 cats in various stages of tameness and the kittens they are having....i need to get off my ass and go get the traps i have promised


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 2, 2009)

tomorrow i am going for the tamer one....and trying to find the small kittens...some have just been born....


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 2, 2009)

bones - Live on a farm and my wife has about 12 barn cats in varying degrees of tameness.  They also have some kittens too.  These are all of my wife's cats.  I don't own any cats.  I do buy the damned cat food - usually 100 pounds at a time - but it's my way of keeping peace and quiet around here.  Oh yeah, there's one house cat named Sammy who is a royal pain in the butt.  As I said, I don't own any cats.  To me, cats are only good for tennis racquet strings and sutures!  People that own cats are "ok" but should always be watched very closely...


----------



## random3434 (Jun 2, 2009)

If Big Black Dog didn't have such cute dogs, he would be in trouble for his cat comments! 



  <---------That cat will be 22 in November.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 2, 2009)

I know, I know...  I hear the same thing from the wife all the time.  As much as I dislike cats I would never cause them any discomfort or harm.  The wife counts them every morning and if one is late for breakfast I am questioned heavily...  I think all cats should be shot but I feel that way about Democrats too - however, it would be a sad world if that happend to either...  Cats should all live in the city where they have plenty of trash dumpsters to jump into and out of, and fences to sit on at night and sing like that cat, Garfield!  That way, there wouldn't be any cats here on  our farm!


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 2, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> and be aware you are on thin ice as tomorrow i begin to try to trap and rescue about 15 cats in various stages of tameness and the kittens they are having....i need to get off my ass and go get the traps i have promised



I just took another feral one (that the cat lady has been feeding) to the spca yesterday.  They think she was pregnant.  Almost caught another one tonight.  He went into the trap, sniffed at the food but did not step on the part that springs the trap.  He was going after the treeswallows.  They have babies and are in and out feeding them; the babies will flege soon.  When the cat came out of the trap he walked down to the end of the arbs and sprayed all over the end one, brazenly staring the entire time at the dog as she sat at the back door and barked at him.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 2, 2009)

Don't anyone mistake me trapping these wild cats for hating cats.  I like cats.  Here's mine, his name is Shadow.  We were doping him up with some prime catnip.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 2, 2009)

Zoom boing - Cat dope, I see...  Your cat sure is lucky!  Have plenty of sweets around for after the party.  I think cats are so funny when they are fooling around with catnip.

Now, I would like to give you some advice.  It will help you catch your cats alot easier.  Paint some whiskers on your face, put on some Mickey Mouse ears, and maybe sew a make-shift tail onto your jeans.  Go out in the yard, get down on all fours, and wiggle your nose around alot.  I'm thinking those cats will come in real close to get a good look at you.  Let me know how it works out.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 3, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> Zoom boing - Cat dope, I see...  Your cat sure is lucky!  Have plenty of sweets around for after the party.  I think cats are so funny when they are fooling around with catnip.
> 
> Now, I would like to give you some advice.  It will help you catch your cats alot easier.  Paint some whiskers on your face, put on some Mickey Mouse ears, and maybe sew a make-shift tail onto your jeans.  Go out in the yard, get down on all fours, and wiggle your nose around alot.  I'm thinking those cats will come in real close to get a good look at you.  Let me know how it works out.



Suurrrrre BBD, I'll get on that_ right _away!  

I was thinking of placing some prime cat dope in the cat trap along with the food.  Dope with munchies included; doesn't get better than that!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 3, 2009)

Years ago my mother had a cat that went absolutely bat-shit crazy when in the company of catnip.  It was so funny to see.  This poor cat would really get out there with that stuff.


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 3, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> bones - Live on a farm and my wife has about 12 barn cats in varying degrees of tameness.  They also have some kittens too.  These are all of my wife's cats.  I don't own any cats.  I do buy the damned cat food - usually 100 pounds at a time - but it's my way of keeping peace and quiet around here.  Oh yeah, there's one house cat named Sammy who is a royal pain in the butt.  As I said, I don't own any cats.  To me, cats are only good for tennis racquet strings and sutures!  People that own cats are "ok" but should always be watched very closely...



jake and thor agree


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 3, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> I know, I know...  I hear the same thing from the wife all the time.  As much as I dislike cats I would never cause them any discomfort or harm.  The wife counts them every morning and if one is late for breakfast I am questioned heavily...  I think all cats should be shot but I feel that way about Democrats too - however, it would be a sad world if that happend to either...  Cats should all live in the city where they have plenty of trash dumpsters to jump into and out of, and fences to sit on at night and sing like that cat, Garfield!  That way, there wouldn't be any cats here on  our farm!



what is that sound?  o ....the cracking of the thin ice your on?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 3, 2009)

Very big growl.  Very small bite!


----------



## RodISHI (Jun 3, 2009)

Do you like pickles too?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 3, 2009)

RodISHI - Kids and dogs together.  Great combination!  Cute photo.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 3, 2009)

RodISHI, what kind of dog is he?  So cute!


----------



## Dis (Jun 3, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> If Big Black Dog didn't have such cute dogs, he would be in trouble for his cat comments!
> 
> 
> View attachment 7444  <---------That cat will be 22 in November.



That's a cat?


----------



## Dis (Jun 3, 2009)

Here's Ratt.. She just turned 18 in Feb.






Cat's rule - dogs drool.


----------



## RodISHI (Jun 3, 2009)

PoliticalChic said:


> RodISHI, what kind of dog is he?  So cute!


He is a great pyrnees. The grandson just calls him "dog".


----------



## DamnYankee (Jun 4, 2009)

My latest adoptee, Sandy

And my "grandchildren", Amber and Tighe & Murphy


----------



## editec (Jun 4, 2009)

How do we post our own images here?


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 4, 2009)

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> My latest adoptee, Sandy
> 
> And my "grandchildren", Amber and Tighe & Murphy



That one on the left looks like my granddaughter:






  She likes laying in the sun.

Here's the other one:






The black one is a pitt bull/boxer mix.  She's ferocious if anyone comes to the door but once they're welcomed inside, she is darling.

We were going to a game the other day and I put my hat and sunglasses on in the house before we left.  They both came at me barking, it was so funny but I must admit, a little unnerving.


----------



## justabubba (Jun 4, 2009)

my turn




nope ... somebody else's there
this is our 88 pound lap dog




oops again.  that was winston
here's jax




more current ... if six months ago can be termed "current"


----------



## RodISHI (Jun 4, 2009)

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> My latest adoptee, Sandy
> 
> And my "grandchildren", Amber and Tighe & Murphy


Cuties!


----------



## RodISHI (Jun 4, 2009)

justabubba said:


> my turn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that face!


This is my Chow the last winter we spent in Florida. He was with us seventeen years. I cut the sun glasses nose bridge wider so he could wear them when we were out in the boat.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 4, 2009)

justabubba said:


> my turn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jax' eyes are the same color as his coat.  Interesting coloring.  Very cute, both.


----------



## DamnYankee (Jun 4, 2009)

Sarah G said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> > My latest adoptee, Sandy
> ...




Sandy will lie there all day, so long as there's someone out there with her! Oh, and she's a basket case during a thunder storm.


----------



## DamnYankee (Jun 4, 2009)

editec said:


> How do we post our own images here?



Under the post window, there's an option for "manage attachments". Add from your PC using "BROWSE"


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 4, 2009)

justabubba - Your dog looks a lot like my first girlfriend!


----------



## editec (Jun 5, 2009)

Guy and Bierchi.jpg

Well that didn't go exactly as expected.


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 5, 2009)

that look like one mad little pom there....


----------

